

Perfect Viewing for Wednesday's Total Lunar Eclipse - fiaz
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/02/perfect-viewing.html

======
PStamatiou
so the full eclipse is at ~10pm EST? Now to find a good viewing spot in
Atlanta..

